# Stopover near Cheddar Gorge needed



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All

Can anyone recommend a safe night stopover spot near Cheddar Gorge, only for 1 night but peak season.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

chrisndeb said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone recommend a safe night stopover spot near Cheddar Gorge, only for 1 night but peak season.
> 
> ...


Hi, The Rodney Stoke Inn, at Rodney Stoke which is on theWells road, has a campsite at the rear. The site has been refurbished and the price has gone up a bit since I was last there a few years ago though!

http://www.rodneystokeinn.co.uk/


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Rayc

We are looking for a stopover/wild camp as we wont get there till about 10pm ish.

thanks
Chris


----------

